# Kennels



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a detachable kennel side to go on an outdoor kennel to protect from the weather in winter? Preferably transparent and hard wearing.
Not for me I am looking for a rescue. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is the clear greenhouse tarps.


----------

